# With Chandler loss behind, Patricky 'Pitbull' focused on Bellator gold



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> While it was Michael Chandler who eventually unseated former title holder Eddie Alvarez, Patricky "Pitbull" Freire (10-2 MMA, 3-1 UFC) knows it could have been him.
> 
> It was Freire who lost to Chandler in the finals of Bellator's season-four lightweight tournament, allowing his opponent a shot at the belt.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27960/wit...patricky-pitbull-focused-on-bellator-gold.mma


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Well it looks like this plan has derailed lol...


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

systemdnb said:


> Well it looks like this plan has derailed lol...


That it was! In dramatic fashion no less.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

It is just me or was this a weird article to post at 11:30 today?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Good fight with an intense ending. Bellator has been relatively solid as of late.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Good fight with an intense ending. Bellator has been relatively solid as of late.


I agree! For the most part all the fights have been super exciting! I bet there happy with there own flying knee KO, KO's and dislocated elbow highlight reel. Not to mention just some serious stand up wars from guys with HEART.


----------

